# might be worth a review



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

A friend of mine graciously mirrored my old website and kept a pdf document available for downloading that some of you may find interesting. This document might be worth reviewing
http://drum-runners.survivaltimes.info/Water - Water Treatment.pdf


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Good to see that you are up and running again on the new server!

Thanks for the link. :2thumb:


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

*well, sorta!*



NaeKid said:


> Good to see that you are up and running again on the new server!
> 
> Thanks for the link. :2thumb:


Welcome. I'm really glad that my friend decided to 'carry on' and keep the majority of my old website up and available. There is a sneaky feeling I have that things will progressively keep getting worse and preparedness will become more of a lifestyle for a LOT more people. For those who may be interested, I moved my entire website to CD and anyone in the Denver, CO area who wants a free copy is welcome to it. Just pop me an email or IM and I'll burn a copy of the Drum-Runners.com website for you with all the documents and links.

Survival Preparedness Library
This CD is a topical collection of PDF documents, web links and videos for survival preparedness planning in a simple library format.*The PDF documents (displayed as black text) are embedded within this CD and can be directly opened and printed as needed. Web links (displayed as underlined blue text) open to other relevant external internet sites.

Food & Cooking
1 Year Food Supply For 1 Adult
Alternate Cooking Methods
Animals for Food
Backyard Green House
Base Camp Trail Stove
Bucket Stove
Cultivating Vegetables
Dehydrating Food
Dutch Ovens
Emergency Bread
Emergency Food For Babies
Essential Nutrient Sources
Expedient Cooking
Fireless Cooker
Food-Borne Illnesses
Food Safety
Food Storage and Rodents
Food Storage in the Home
Freezer Bag Meals
Grains and Legumes
Growing Wheat by Hand
Improvised Grain Mill
Making an Oil Press
Mylar Bag Sealing Methods
Pantry Pests
Plant Identification
Poisonous Plants
Preparation of Dairy Products
Raising Rabbits
Render Animal Fat
Rocket Stove
Solar Cooking 1**2
Solar Food Drying
Stocking Food
Stocking for Small Spaces
Storage of Wheat
Thermos Bottle Cooking
Wine Making
Cast Iron Cookware
Cheese Making
Food Coop Directory
Food Product Dating
Food Recalls & Alerts
Gardening Tips
Grandpappy's Basic Recipes
Growing Mushrooms
Home Food Canning
Home Food Preservation
Homemade Instant Foods
Insects for Food Newsletter
Making Cheese 1**2
Making an Outdoor Oven
Preserving Fish
Preserving Meat
Recipe Goldmine
Recipes Using Canned & Dried Foods
Windshield Shade Solar Cooker

Power, Light & Heat
Base Camp Trail Stove
Brush Fungus Stove
Candle Making
Coal Extenders
DynaGlo Kerosene Heater
Emergency Home Heating
Fighting Fires
Fire by Bow Drill
Fire by Can
Fire by Flint, Steel and Battery
Fire Making
Kerosene Fuel Primer
Fire Safety and Extinguishers
Heat, Light and Power
Making Charcoal
Plumber's Stove
Stove Fuels
Tinder Fungus
Toyoset Kerosene Heater
What if the Electricity Goes Off?
Winter Power Failure
Wood Heating
Alternative Energy
Carbon Monoxide Poisoning
Kerosene Heaters
Power Outage Tips
Soda Can Solar Heater
Solar Heat Air Panel
Solar Projects
Window Solar Heater

Water & Sanitation
Build a Hand Pump
Emergency Disinfection
Getting Started Storing Water
Homemade Berkey Water Filter
Priming the Berkey Filter
Rainwater Harvesting
Sanitation
Slow Sand Filters
Solar Water Heater
Water Treatment
Berkey Water Filter Operations*- V
Coffee Filters & Alum
Find Water & Make It Safe
Homemade Water Filter*- V
Shock Chlorinate a Well
Solar Still
Swimming Pool Volume Calculations
Water Purification*- V
Water Supplies During Pandemic
Wilkes University Water Testing

Military Manuals
Ambush and Counter Ambush
Booby Traps
Civil Disturbances
Close Combat
Combat Care and Wound Treatment
Combat Skills
Combat Training with Pistols
Combatives* 1**2**3**4**5**6**7
Counter Guerrilla Operations
Desert Operations
Environmental Injuries
Explosives and Demolitions
Eye, Ear and Nose Injuries
Field Craft
Generators* 1**2**3**4**5**6
Grenades and Pyrotechnic Signals
Hand Signals
Improvised Munitions*(BIG document)
Intravenous Infusions
Light Anti-Armor Weapons
Map Reading and Land Navigation
Mountaineering - Advanced
Mountaineering - Basic
NBC Agent Field Behavior
NBC Decontamination
NBC Protection* 1**2**3**4**5**6
Operators Manual 5.56 M16 Rifle
Patient Care Procedures
Physical Fitness* 1**2**3**4**5**6**7**8*
Physical Fitness* 9**10**11**12**13
Physical Security
Preventive Medicine
Ranger Handbook
Rifle Marksmanship 1**2**3**4
Rigging* 1**2**3**4**5**6
Rodent Control
Sewage Treatment* 1**2**3**4**5**6
Sniper Training
Sterile Procedures
Survival Manual
Survival, Evasion and Recovery
Terrain Analysis
Terrain Analysis
Treating NBC Agent Casualties
Treating Fractures in the Field
Unconventional Warfare
USMC Common Skills* 1**2
USMC Field Antenna Handbook
USMC Summer Survival Manual
USMC Winter Survival Manual
Visual Signals
Water Survival
Special Forces Medical Handbook
Jungle Operations

Weapons & Ammunition
1911 .45 Pistol
AK47 Rifle
Alternate Gun Cleaning Solvent & Oil
AR15 Rifle
Beretta 92 Pistol
Booby Traps and Area Defense
Browning 22 Rifle*
Colt Revolvers
Crossbows
Glock Armorers Manual
M1A Rifle
Marlin 60 Rifle
Mossberg 500 Shotgun
Mossberg 835 Shotgun
Ruger 10/22 Rifle
Ruger 44 Carbine
Ruger Blackhawk*Revolver
Ruger Mini 14 Rifle
Ruger Mini-30*Rifle
Russian M44 Carbine
Shotgun Home Defense
SKS Rifle
Smith & Wesson Revolvers
Thompson .45 'Tommy Gun'
Winchester Lever Action Rifle
1911 .45 Pistol, Clean & Lube 1**2*- V
2 Point Sling Installation*- V
AK47 Rifle Cleaning 1**2**3**4**5**6*- V
Ammo Engine
Ammo Seek
AR15 Rifle Field Stripping*- V
Beretta 92 Field Stripping*- V
Current Ammunition Deals
Glock Field Stripping*- V
Gun Directory - Reviews & Specs
Lubing a Pistol*- V
M1 Garand Field Stripping*- V
Marlin 60 Field Stripping*- V
Mossberg 500 Field Stripping*- V
Remington 870 Disassembly*- V
Remington 870 Reassembly*- V
Revolver Cleaning*- V
Ruger 10/22 Field Stripping*- V
Ruger Mini-14 Field Stripping 1*2*- V
Ruger Mk III Field Stripping*- V
Shotgun Barrel Cleaning*- V
SKS Field Stripping 1**2*- V
Why Your 1911 Pistol Won't Work

Medical & Flu Treatment
Bird Flu Diagnosis & Hygiene
Cholera
Community Mitigation
Emergency Childbirth
Face Masks
Flu Home Treatment
Herbal Formulas
Home Remedies
Isolation Planning
Mass Casualty Planning and Burial
Management of Bodies During Disaster
Medical Emergencies
Medical Kit (Supply List)
Pandemic Flu Citizens Guide
QUARANTINE Sign
Rabies
Safe Burial Practices
Survival Medicine
Where There is No Dentist
Wilderness Medical Kit
Ankle Sprain & Break*- V
Apply a Pressure Bandage*- V
Bird Flu Book
Blisters*- V
Burn Injuries*- V
Carbon Monoxide Poisoning*- V
CDC Patient Home Care Guidance
Choking Victims*- V
CPR Rescue Breaths*- V
Dog Bites*- V
First Aid Books & Supplies
Food Poisoning*- V
Fractured Hand*- V
Frostbite*- V
Head Injuries*- V
Health Encyclopedia
Heat Exhaustion*- V
Medical Books
Poison Response Center
Rehydration Solution
Shock*- V
Snake Bites*- V
Spider Bites*- V
Stinging Insects*- V
Treating Hypothermia
Treating Sunstroke
Use a Tourniquet*- V
Veterinary Medical Books
*
General Planning
Aids to Survival
All Hazard Preparedness
Becoming Self-Sufficient for 6 Months
Blacksmithing
Camp Craft
Candle Making
Chemical Emergencies
Compact Survival Kit
Community Mitigation
Complete Book of Self Sufficiency
Dangerous Animals
Dangerous Wild Dogs
Disaster Handbook
Earthquake Preparation
Emergency Preparedness Manual
EMP Threat
Family Emergency Handbook
Family Emergency Plan Template
FEMA - Are You Ready?
Flood Preparations
General Supply List
Hand Signals
Home Hurricane Sheltering
Knife Sharpening
Knot Tying
Last Minute Preparations
LDS Preparedness Manual
Making Soap
Plumbing
Prep for People with Disabilities
Secret Hiding Places
Short-wave Radio 1**2
Signaling and Direction Finding
Social Distancing & Readiness
Strengthening Exterior Doors
Survival Fighting
Survival Shelters* 1**2
Surviving in the City
Tanning Hides
Terrorism Response
Traps and Snares
Wilderness Survival
Winning City Fights
Wood Gas Generator
Small Engine Repair
Hazardous Household Products
100 Items to Disappear First
Basic Necessities for Survival
Basic Rules of Survival
Bee Keeping
Build It Solar
Bush Craft Books
Composting
Depression, Famine, World War III
Direction Finding and Navigation
Escape a Submerged Car
Evacuation List
Fish Gill Nets
Guide for Business & Industry
Helping Children After A Disaster
Home Security Information
How to Stop a Runaway Car
Items Every Car Should Have
Making Dog Food
Making Laundry Soap
Manmade Disasters
Most Overlooked Items for Survival
National Hurricane Center
National Weather Hazards Map
Online Conversions
Pest Control
Pet Safety During A Disaster
Pets and Livestock
Raising Chickens
Rodent Control
Scouting Homemade Equipment
Stay at Home or Leave?
Survival Books
Surviving a Car Fire
Three Most Important Survival Items
Weapons & Tools
Weather Service Radar

Other Preparedness Sites
Alpha Rubicon Survival
Australian Pandemic Resources
Emergency Preparation Forum
End Times Report
FEMA Guide to Citizen Preparedness
Flu Trackers
Flu Wiki Forum
Get Pandemic Ready
Grandpappy's
Idaho Pandemic Preparedness
Ludlow Survivors Group - UK
Millennium Ark
Mother Earth News
Mrs. Survival Forum
Mutually Assured Survival
Pandemic Flu Information Forum
PEP-C
Plan for Pandemic
Prepared Society
Preparedness Pro
Provident Living
Ready Moms Alliance
Steve Quayle Prep Tips
Survival Podcast
Survivalist Boards
Tree of Liberty

US Preparedness Networks (all 50 states)
American Preppers Network
Canadian Preparedness Networks


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Drumrunner said:


> I moved my entire website to CD and anyone in the Denver, CO area who wants a free copy is welcome to it. Just pop me an email or IM and I'll burn a copy of the Drum-Runners.com website for you with all the documents and links.


I am not in the Denver area... can I send you few bucks? I would love to have a copy of that CD


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I keep getting an error message.


----------



## horseluv (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm not in denver but would you be able to send it either email or snail mail...Thanx:wave:


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

*PM sent*



horseluv said:


> I'm not in denver but would you be able to send it either email or snail mail...Thanx:wave:


sent you and LincTex a pm


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought a CD from Drumrunner last year and it was worth every penny.
Get one if you can.


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

*oh my gosh....*



backlash said:


> I bought a CD from Drumrunner last year and it was worth every penny.
> Get one if you can.


I had not planned on such a demand for the CD, so I had better get busy burning copies asap. Concerning price, with postage, CD disks, mailing envelopes and CD case I would like to get $10 for the CDs. For those who do not want the entire library on a disk, again let me direct you to the mirror site at Drum-Runners.com
Since the original Drum-Runners.com website is now 'history', most of the topics I had is on the mirror, about 75% and the PayPal account has also been suspended. I will accept personal checks, certainly not cash, for your safety.
Do please email me at my online email address:
[email protected] and give me your mailing address, I'll ship the CD once I receive your check or money order.

This is important.....I have NO locks, registration requirements, secret passwords or any such other nonsense on the CDs, they are completely open. This means I WANT you to share copies with friends and family, burn as many as you wish. Take this as my explicit consent to distribute the survival library to whoever you wish.

Larry (AKA Drumrunner)


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Drum-Runner,

Really good to 'see' you and your website again! Lots of great information!

:wave:


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

This looks like a fantastic library to have on hand. I'll be sending up a request soon. Next payday most likely, lol. Thanks!!


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

*No hurry*



MrSfstk8d said:


> This looks like a fantastic library to have on hand. I'll be sending up a request soon. Next payday most likely, lol. Thanks!!


I have been adding more manuals (695 MB) in all so I have crammed as much onto one disk as I possibly can. No worries on the time either since I must create over 60 CDs.

Larry


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

*what is the error message?*



Genevieve said:


> I keep getting an error message.


What is the error message you get?


----------

